# Italian Volcano from Costco isn't working out



## Juggernaut (Nov 4, 2013)

I tried this Italian volcano before and couldn't get it past 1.012 (PH 2.8). I think the acid levels in Italian Volcano are just too high. 

I thought I would give it another chance. I've got a six gallon batch going that has stalled at 1.052. It was fermenting rapidly till I added another 20 ounces of lemon juice at 1.06. For a total of 87.6 ounces. I was planning on adding another 33 ounce bottle, but now I'll be happy if I can get it to go dry as it is. The PH is already at 2.9. Temp is a 75 degrees and I've been stirring, with a drill motor, twice a day.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 4, 2013)

I've used it without problem in my blueberry blood. I used two liters plus 5 gallons of water and frozen blueberries. Sugar to 21 brix - EC 1118 yeast. It fermented to dry just fine.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 4, 2013)

After doing some research. 

I found Italian Volcano isn't standardized for acidity: http://agardenerstable.com/2011/08/31/a-new-bottled-lemon-juice-fragrant-and-sulfite-free/

And "Real Lemon" is standardized: http://agardenerstable.com/2011/04/19/real-lemon-versus-realemon/

And Italian lemons are higher in acid then other lemons.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 5, 2013)

GreginND said:


> I've used it without problem in my blueberry blood. I used two liters plus 5 gallons of water and frozen blueberries. Sugar to 21 brix - EC 1118 yeast. It fermented to dry just fine.



I've got a new starter going now. I don't want to add anymore lemon now. I'm thinking I'll add fruit. How many pounds of blueberries did you add?


----------



## GreginND (Nov 5, 2013)

I used 8 pounds of blueberries. It's good but it certainly wouldn't hurt to use more if you've got them. I would not go less if you are looking for blueberry flavor.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 5, 2013)

I went with 6 pounds of blueberries and some blueberry concentrate. It brought the PH up to 3.2. Unless it is just the blueberry juice staining the PH strip.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 12, 2013)

The wine is now dry. It is tasting pretty good. It's a tart berry taste. It's not real blueberry forward. I guess I should have added more berries or concentrate. Do you think it would be a good idea to back-sweeten this with 16 ounces of blueberry concentrate? Is blueberry wine usually back-sweetened? It has a SG of .991.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013RV72E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## saramc (Dec 26, 2013)

I use the Italian Volcano Lemon with no issue. It will vary from season to season as it is 100% not from concentrate organic juice while ReaLemon is concentated and brought back up to a juice equivalency with the controlled addition of water.
Mmm, blueberry ginger + lemon!!

Juggernaut...the majority of non-dry fruit wines are backsweetened as it tends to bring the fruity component "forward". I suspect the majority of non-grape wines are on the sweet side of life, they usually need that residual sugar to showcase that burst of flavor.
www.homewinery.com also has an awesome assortment of 100% fruit wine concentrates-- http://www.homewinery.com/cgi-bin/concen.cgi
The link shows pricing for concentrate for 5 gallon batch BUT you can call them and order it by the pint. Very reasonable, very good stuff! I think 16oz runs $6-8??
- The brand you referenced has been used by many others also, no idea if 16oz ($20 + shipping fees) of said concentrate would be necessary but I used 8oz of that brand when I backsweetened a 5gal batch of BluePom. I learned of homewinery after that wine.


----------

